# Calling All Biotin and Pefrectil Users!



## diablo2g (Jan 5, 2006)

Some of you may have seen me talk about this already, but I'm really anxious to hear from people that have used biotin supplements to grow out their hair. I started taking 1000 mcg supplements for about a month and then I upped it to 5000 mcg. For those of you who took or take biotin, how much do you take and how soon did you start to see significant results? I have no patience and I want my hair to grow fast! And for those who use perfectil, how is that working for you and how fast did you notice results?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

I take 6000 mcg's... but I need to start taking it more regularly.. I keep forgetting! lol I saw a slight difference .. nothing too drastic though, but i dont know if I took them often enough..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Jan 5, 2006)

i just started taking the 1000 but is it safe to take more than that?


----------



## Salope (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been taking biotin supplments for a year &amp; a half to two years and I have definitely noticed a difference in my hair &amp; nails. I'm currently taking GNC biotin supplements (1200 mcgs). My nails have never been stronger &amp; healthier and I've noticed my hair is also shinier, stronger &amp; healthier. Only downside is I swear the hairs on my face grows quicker too. I feel like I'm tweezing stray hairs everyday. Regardless, I will continue taking biotion supplements but I am curious about the perfectil.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 6, 2006)

I've only done the Perfectil. After 1 week, my hair was longer and slightly thicker. My nails grew like wildfire. The drawback is that all of your hair will grow faster (I'm doing laser hair removal on the underarms and the laser place told me to stop taking Perfectil). Perfectil does make your hair and nails grow very fast, I started taking it to grow out my hair for Christmas and it worked for me (but I had to stop due to the laser hair removal). I think I took about 6 weeks and it made my hair grow about 3" or so total. My nails grew 1/2" a week (had to cut the toenails daily while taking it). If I do take it again, I'll only take it every other day (unlike the recommended daily intake).


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, I really appreciate everyone's feedback. Keep it comin! I have a few more questions now. Samanthabnyc, you said your hair grew 3" in 6 weeks!? That seems incredible to me. What is your hair type and are you someone that already has pretty fast growing hair? I ask because my hair grows real slow on its own (less than 1/4" a month). Is perfectil safe to use with other supplements? I also recently just purchased hair formula 37. Anyone out there used that? It got rave reviews on every website I looked at. My hair is currently braided up in cornrows so I can;t see if these vitamins are living up to their claims, but we'll see what happens when I take the braids out. So far, if anyone has any more to add to this, please share...


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 6, 2006)

I started with 1000 too, but I upped it to 5000 for faster results. Biotin is water soluble B vitamin so any excess just gets passed through the system regularly. So there is no chance of biotin overdose or toxicity.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

i use 1000 mcg , i used to take it everyday but dont anymore i 4got about them, which im going to take now! i dont know if it did anything for my hair cause my hair grows back fast without the pills so cant really tell


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 6, 2006)

wow this thread is really useful, i bought a pack of perfectil not so long ago, was planning on starting taking it on monday, good to know it's effective!

Luckily my hair and nails are in pretty good condition anyway, how did you all find its effects on skin? Thats my problem area:icon_roll :icon_redf


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 7, 2006)

I found it at Duane Reade (NYC drugstore chain), it was located near the women's vitamins &amp; supplements section. It's pretty safe, it's kind of like a multi-vitamin.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 7, 2006)

My hair is basically straight (though not stick straight), baby fine and quite a bit of it for baby fine hair (color is dark brown, and I'm caucasian). My hair is really oily (I wake up looking like I slept on a pork chop pillow!), but I use shampoos that dry it out to keep it under control. It grows about 3/4" to 1" a month on average. It's a vitamin combination, so it should be safe to use with other medicines/vitamins. Might want to check the package to be sure.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 7, 2006)

I didn't detect any change in my skin when I took it.


----------



## sassy mamma (Jan 7, 2006)

Some people have noticed that when they take biotin, their skin breaksout more frequently...has anyone seen this problem?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 7, 2006)

I didn't notice that really --- just my once a month normal breakouts... lol


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, I heard the same. When I started taking it, I didn't notice any dramatic change in my skin. If you're not someone who is prone to break outs I think you'll be fine.


----------



## charish (Jan 8, 2006)

i haven't heard of that. i just started taking it and on the bottle it says it's to promote healthy skin.


----------



## charish (Jan 8, 2006)

well i don't know if it makes your hair grow faster but i know that there are stages your hair goes through the anagon which i think is the stage of hair growth catagon which is where the hair rest meaning doesn't grow and telogen where it sheds. some people's hair stays in the anagon phase longer which is why some people's hair seems to grow faster and longer. some people can't grow hair out real long. and if your hair seems like it's not growing probably b/c it's not. catagon phase.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 8, 2006)

I have heard that cvs carries it, but you could probably get it on ebay as well.


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been using biotin for years. Most B vitamins are safe to take large doses of (most), and biotin is one. Dermatologist often prescribe an otc product thats has 2500 mcg of biotin for strong nails/hair, i forget what its called, but it way expensive, and you can just buy generic biotin. I haven't seen it in that exact dose.. I used to take 5000 mcg but it made me a bit sick at the stomach, so now I take a cheap walmart biotin .. sometimes i get the 1500 mcg and sometimes i get the 1000. It works great though.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish the hair on my legs would stay at rest!!! lol :icon_roll


----------



## sassy mamma (Jan 15, 2006)

Me too. I hope the hair on my head is growing as fast as the hair on my legs.


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

i've been taking gnc hair, skin and nail formula for about 6 months. 2500 mcg biotin wrapped up in a multi vitamin. i originally started taking it to help control my acne, but my hair did benefit from the perspective of being healthier and stronger. i did get some length also, but it didn't happen as fast as i think you may be looking for.


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 18, 2006)

In those 6 months how much would you say your hair grew? And how fast does it normally grow?


----------



## charish (Jan 18, 2006)

> you and me both girl. my hair really shedded after both of my babies. now i think it's in the resting phase. sucks.


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 2, 2006)

Update! Ok, so I've been obsessing over for my hair for a while now. But now I can honestly say that I do see some improvement in growth, however nothing to shout about, but maybe that's because I'm so impatient. Right now I am using:

Biotin (5000 mcg)

Hair Formula 37

Wild Growth Hair Oil

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo

Garnier Fructis Long &amp; Strong Conditioner

Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor

So far I can say tat I notice lass breakage, and I pressed my hair less than a month ago and I do se about 1/4" of new growth. That's progress, right? I think i'll take a pc of my hair now, post it, and then , post another pic a couple months from now. MAybe that's the only wee to actually see the change.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy cow girl, I thought I was crazy using stuff for my hair to grow. Your funny!!! But hey if it is working, I guess I will have to give it a go.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 12, 2006)

Can biotin cause hair growth in unwantedplaces, or make hair on the body grow faster too?


----------



## charish (Mar 26, 2006)

i was using biotin but now i'm using the oil of olay vitamins. they're for your skin, hair and energy. i would still use the biotin but i just forget. my hair grows pretty fast anyways and sheds a lot too which is probably from it growing so fast. i think it has a lot to do with the person and a persons diet,how they take care of themselves and how healthy they are can affect hair growth. so i say keep taking the vitamins. also i heard that in warmer climate the hair grows faster. also if you trim your hair on a night of a full moon. now whether thats true or not i can't say for sure but doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been using Biotin for a little while and I def noticed more body hair-especially leg and facial. Have noticed a little hair(head) growth and slightly less breakage but maybe it is too soon to tell.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been taking Biotin for a few months now. I have noticed a big difference in the growth of my nails. My hair seems to feel thicker and grows a little faster too. I think I would notice more results if I took them everyday like I'm supposed to.


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm starting Biotin since I got a bad hair cut today and I want help growing it out. How much of it should I take? Mine are Biotin Extreme they are 1,500 mg. I want to take more, but is it ok?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 20, 2008)

I just started taking Biotin as well. I've been taking 5000 mcg. Each pill is 1000 mcg so its a little annoying to take so many pills. I wonder if there is Biotin I can get at he healthfood store with more in each pill. I'll have to take a look!


----------



## anna1850 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm taking 1000mcg a day for a couple of months and my hair hasn't grown any faster. I'm still getting my standard 0.5" a month (yes, I do measure my hair!).

I think it might have helped me lose a bit of weight though. I've heard it's good to stop water retention.. I've finally lost the 14 pounds I put on when I went to the US for 2 and half months last year! I hope it makes my nails stronger, they've always been super weak.

I think the highest dose ones I've seen are 6000mcg. I think as long as you read the label and don't take more than it says it should be fine.


----------



## spangle (Apr 25, 2008)

you will know if your taking too much your urine will turn bright yellow, but this is not harmful the kidneys will excrete any excess that your body does not need, caution though to those with renal function impairment i would not recommend.


----------

